# Found out a new thing about my car



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

When I was straightening my wheel out after parking today I noticed that the RPM drops when you turn the steering wheel when the engine is idling! When idling my engine is about 700 RPM, and if I turn the steering wheel a lil to either direction the RPM drops to about 500 then bounce back up!

Anybody else notice this?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

If you have a stick shift, you can press the clutch pedal repeatedly in neutral and watch your RPM fluctuate between 650-750...And if you catch it on the right oscillation you can actually cause the car to STALL by just pumping the clutch pedal at the right frequency.

I think what's going on is the power steering pump is drawing power from the alternator, thus the alternator has to work harder...And where does the alternator's power come from? The engine. And what happens when power is drawn from the engine (resistence in the crank)? The RPM dips.

I've noticed this in almost all the cars I've ever driven and owned...Some more drastic than others, but all three of my BMWs did this.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Um... We don't have electric PS pumps. That's whats in the MINI and the new Accord. We have conventional mechanical PS pumps, but they also fall into the direct engine load category, so the RPMs fluctuate for the same reason.

This is with any accessory drive that turns on and off, like the AC compressor.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Um...I knew that. Yeah. 

Thanks Kaz for pointing out the error in my post.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

It's funny, cause I used to have a 98 4 cylinder 5 spd mazda truck back in 98 and if I would turn my wheel all the way while just sitting there, my rpms would drop to about 100 for just a second, it would almost stall then it would go right back up to 650, it was wierd that it took so much out of the engine just to do that.


----------



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

Ahhh.. good explanation. Thanks


----------



## visor (Sep 7, 2002)

robj213 said:


> *When I was straightening my wheel out after parking today I noticed that the RPM drops when you turn the steering wheel when the engine is idling! When idling my engine is about 700 RPM, and if I turn the steering wheel a lil to either direction the RPM drops to about 500 then bounce back up!
> 
> Anybody else notice this? *


This effect is very noticeable when trying to back out of a tight parking spot with the steering fully cranked one way. In the first 2 months of owning this car, I must have stalled the engine half a dozen times while doing this. :eeps:


----------



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

> This effect is very noticeable when trying to back out of a tight parking spot with the steering fully cranked one way. In the first 2 months of owning this car, I must have stalled the engine half a dozen times while doing this.


Wow, you stalled your car by turning the wheel? I haven't tried turning the steering fully toward one way yet, but that sucks that the engine would stall if you turn it all the way!


----------



## visor (Sep 7, 2002)

No, you misread me.
What I mean is while *backing* out with gas and half clutch and wheel fully turned...
You need to apply a little more gas when doing this than when backing out straight...


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

robj213 said:


> *When I was straightening my wheel out after parking today I noticed that the RPM drops when you turn the steering wheel when the engine is idling! When idling my engine is about 700 RPM, and if I turn the steering wheel a lil to either direction the RPM drops to about 500 then bounce back up!
> 
> Anybody else notice this? *


I thought I was the only one.
My car does exactly the same thing you have described.
Thanks for bringing it up! :thumbup:


----------



## smoke (Mar 8, 2003)

so i guess this is a normal thing.


----------



## jimmy_rock (Mar 31, 2017)

robj213 said:


> When I was straightening my wheel out after parking today I noticed that the RPM drops when you turn the steering wheel when the engine is idling! When idling my engine is about 700 RPM, and if I turn the steering wheel a lil to either direction the RPM drops to about 500 then bounce back up!
> 
> Anybody else notice this?


My car does this while backing out with steering wheel being turned, rpm drops significantly and some time stalls if AC is on. Mine is automatic.


----------



## Underwurlde (May 22, 2017)

Wow!!!! Resurrection of a 15 year old tread. Is that a record ??? Lol....


----------

